# West Point WMA Coon hunt with my leopard hounds



## eric4jr88 (Nov 18, 2012)

I went down to West Point WMA last night. I made 2 drops.

I hunted my Jewel dog all by herself on the 1st drop. Her pups are weaned, and this was the 1st time she's been hunted since I bred her. She got treed about a half a mile from where I cut her. 1 drop, 1 coon...















I hunted my dual grand Coat dog all by himself on the 2nd drop. He was 500 yds deep and following a creek when he struck, and he treed about 950 yds from me. 1 drop, 1 coon...


















I sure do like my leopard hounds...


----------



## bluetickdog (Nov 18, 2012)

Do you still have some pups left?


----------



## eric4jr88 (Nov 18, 2012)

No sorry I don't have any pups left for sale, but I'll be making this cross again soon..


----------



## MrBull (Nov 18, 2012)

please let me know the next time you have pups


----------



## catdoggz (Nov 18, 2012)

Those are some good lookin hounds


----------



## WAIDMASTER (Nov 22, 2012)

*great*

West point can be tough ,good job i hunted there earlier this year couldnt turn loose without hearing a dog running.I guess every body needs some where to go with deer seoson going.


----------



## eric4jr88 (Nov 24, 2012)

*Went to West Pt. again last night 11/23/12*

Last night was a tough one- a cold front blew in. The wind was blowing hard, and it was cold for GA with a low in the low 30's. I hunted Coat and Blitz, my young female off Striker, together. I had to make quite a few drops and did A LOT of walking. I walked to several den trees, but overall it was a good night. I got a GA limit (3 coons) in spite of the conditions. I had some really long races last night and stayed out very late. It was turning daylight when I pulled back into my driveway this morning. On one drop last night the dogs were over 900 yds deep when they first struck, After I shot out their coon and hit the "go to marked location" and "compass" settings on the Garmin it was 1.79 miles in a straight line from the tree back to my truck! 

My son Jason with Grnitech Grch By Faith Coat of Many Colors Htx









Jason with our young female Ch Striker's Bawling Blitz









Coat 11/23/12









Blitz 11/23/12


----------



## englishmonster (Nov 25, 2012)

thats awesome! i cant wait ta hunt with yall!


----------



## eric4jr88 (Nov 30, 2012)

Give me a call, englishmonster, and we'll set up a hunt. I plan to hit Joe Kurz again tomorrow (Sat.) night. Hopefully the wrestling tournament I'm coaching at will end early enough for me to make it...


----------



## black an tan man (Dec 1, 2012)

Eric would also like to hunt with you I know me Lamar Meeks get we'll be calls me his grandson billy


----------



## eric4jr88 (Dec 3, 2012)

I go to either West Point or Joe Kurz WMA nearly every weekend that they're open for small game, either Friday night, Sat. night, or both. I'd be proud to take you hunting sometime.


----------



## black an tan man (Dec 5, 2012)

What county are those two located in


----------



## jaredbeecher (Dec 5, 2012)

Good hunts and great looking dogs!!!!!


----------



## eric4jr88 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks! West Point is in Heard and Troup Counties, Joe Kurz is in Meriwether Co. You wouldn't think so from the pics- but both WMA's get a lot of hunting pressure and hunting can be real tough on both of them. Better have a good coon dog if you plan to go...


----------



## englishmonster (Dec 8, 2012)

ive been swamped with work. Christmas is draining me this year. same old tune for all of us i guess. i do enjoy deer hunting but i wish it was a shorter season so us small game hunters could get our fare fix


----------

